# Mikes log



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Will be competing in the ukbff zkk Classic

about 15 weeks out

training 7 days a week now so everything's been hit 2x week

food is down a fair bit , but still feeling strong in gym

il post diet up

current cycle

test e 750mg

deca 750mg

aromasin 25mg eod

clen 90 mcg 3 days on one day off, upping to 120 next week

no t 3 just yet as I'm dropping fat pretty quick

also cardio is at 30 mins 2x week

so id rather use cardio and food drops before I bring t3 in

still undecided Wheater to add HGH as Iv never used before

i feel at the min it would add more stress mentally as I have no idea how to run it closer to the show in terms of when to stop taking or changing protocol

so for the sake of reducing stress levels I may just leave it out

il post some pics from

About 3 weeks ago

I'm taking more Tomorow so will post and hopefully improvements will be noticeable


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Taken Abouts 3 weeks ago a week into prep


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Current diet (food had dropped since diet )

meal 1 :6 egg whites , 1 whole egg , 50g oats

meal 2:2 tins Tuna , 150g sweet pot

pre wo : 60g ground rice ,40g whey ISO, tsp pb

intra 2 scoops workout food

3 scoops cyclic dextrin (40 pro 120 carb )

post wo : 90g ground rice 40g whey ISO tsp pb

meal 5 : 200g lean ground steak

200g sweet pot

meal 6 :5 egg whites , 50g oats,Tbs sugar free jam , 100g Greek yogurt (total ) ,20g pb (made into pancake )


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Looing good mate, all the best.

Whats your current weight/ height and what are you aiming for on-stage weight wise?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Mate

current weight 87.5 kg

hight 5'8

honstky I'm not sure what class il be doing yet ?

i just want to be insanely lean


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

4:30 , just had my pre wo meal

new pre workout was supposed to of arrived on sat it dident ..

lol not good when you have 5 30 workouts everyday lol

chest and shoulders today


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Another early session this morning

just got my dust v2 through so that should help

back today

will post up after session


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Back :

cable rows : 80x12 90x12 100x11 drop 80x6 drop 70x10

deadlift :140x6 200x6 170x7

zig zagged with lat pull down

100x 8 100x 7,3,2 (RP)

shug 180x9 140x8 140x6,3,2

t bar row (with rope) 80x 10 70x10

t bar row (normal handle ) 120x8 100x9

dual arm db row 42.5x6 42.5x5-drop to 36x6-drop to 20x5 10 partials

msde sure I had explosive concentrics and 2 sec squeeze then and 2-4 second negative on eveything .

took 2.5 scoops of dust v2

dident feel much ..

but when I started training ..aggression and focus was unsain ..

good stuff

day off work to day so got my daughter all day 

so im sure we'll cause some mischife


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just started t3 50mcg ed

also coming off clen for 4 weeks

Training 7 days a week is start to take a toll on my joints now

also drooping fat like mad lol

so may keep 1 cheat meal in a week

as I'm still 4 weeks out

here's a pic from last night


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So after some feed back from a post I put up about refeeds / cheats

i won't be doing either ..for now

I may end up hiring a coach ..

its causing so much stress second guessing my self constantly lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I'm dropping fat pretty fast

so after debating if to add cheats or refeeds , il won't be doing either

what I have done is slightly bumped up my kacls

littraly just by 20g

Iv also swaped sweet pot in one of my meals to jasmine rice , exact same carb ratio , I just feel it may keep my slightly fuller , I don't know

sweet pot just dosent do a thing for me other than make my hunger ! Lol

also going off my workouts

foucus and energy are sky high

my lifts are still progressing .

so somethings going right

I feel very tired most days

but that's most likey down to the fact

I get up at 4 20 every morning to eat my pre wo meal then train at 5 30

then work a 12 hour shift

and also my 11 month old daughter loves to not sleep much during the night lol

so I think I just need to relax and have a bit more trust in my plan


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well legs to day was horrendous .

as it was my secondry leg day I don't usually do heavy squats

but one of my mates came in and he's strong squater .

so I ended up squatting

seated ham curl 4 sets 10-12 50kg -35kg

leg press muscle rounds 380kg 4,4,4,4,3 360kg 4

occluded leg press 350x20 350x 14 drop to 320x10 drop to 280x 10

squats (dident even do a warm up set as my legs were f**ked all ready )

140x16

160x9

180x6

pulled back there as my main leg session is on wed and il also be deadlifting on Tuesday

Bulgarian split squats

45kg (each leg ) x9

Drop set 45kgx9 34x9 22x10 BWx 5

same again on other leg

ham curls super set with ham killers

Ham curl 45 x12,10,8

ham killers BW (very slow negitives ) 6 , 8, 7

Then did 20 mins posing

also did 30 min cardio this am

so I'm f**ked now lol

weight is 86.7 so still dropping nicely


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

That was horrendous ...

littraly had to leave 15 mins into session

chest ..Iv been haveing a but of tendinitis in my elbows .i did my first heavy set on incline smith ..

my hands went numb literally couldn't grip ..and the pain .

I'm so f**ked off ..

its hurting to even type in my phone ..!

May take a deload week


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

I would most definitely get a coach if I was you @Mikel123, best thing I've done!!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I prob will

I seem to be back on track with things now

but I'm still second guessing my self lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> but I'm still second guessing my self lol


 That's why it's good to have a coach, so you don't have to second guess yourself.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Where do go to learn poses mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

SwollNP said:


> I would most definitely get a coach if I was you @Mikel123, best thing I've done!!


 How you getting on with Will buddy?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Where do go to learn poses mate?


 I work for a bnbf pro so he dose my posing


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> That's why it's good to have a coach, so you don't have to second guess yourself.


 Yeah Iv worked with others before ,

I just wanted to do this prep my self

tbh it's just me id be second guessing a coach lol

Even though I would never or have never diverted from a plan and have had guys I trust with my life coach and even though I know they know what's best I just over think

It's just the way my head works

I think it'll good experiance doing at least one prep my self

my only goal is to look much better than I did last show

obv a good placing would be awsome .

so for this prep I'm going try bringing the best I can on mostly. On my own


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So quick update

elbows really effecting session again today

wasn't as bad , as it only seems to be unbearable when pressing or squatting

but training back today was still not fun as my forarms and hands went numb again

so hard to grip

any way was an ok ssssion

zig zag 1

deadlift 180x6 160x9

lat pull down 80x12 75x11

zig zag 2

cable row 80x9 100x10 100x8-80x6-50x8 (drop set )

shrug 160x8 140x10 140x8 4 second squeeze and 3 sec negative on every rep

dual arm db row 42 x 9,3,2 (rest pause

38 x10

machine row muscle round 50kg 4,4,4,4,4,4,4 each arm

Lat pull down (facing away ) 60x18


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

A1243R said:


> How you getting on with Will buddy?


 good mate, its challenging but I should have expected that..

@Mikel123 I would recommend Will as a coach mate, defo consider it.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

SwollNP said:


> good mate, its challenging but I should have expected that..
> 
> @Mikel123 I would recommend Will as a coach mate, defo consider it.


 Who's will mate ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just sipping my pre workout .

Legs today , I'm hoping my elbows don't break off during squats ..

just hired. Coach so im sure by next week lots of changes to diet. Will be changed

I don't know about Drugs changing

but next week my plan was to go from 750/750 test / deca

to 800 test , 400 tren 400 mast

also if anyone know of any good cheap! Pre workouts it'd be good to know lol

i domt usually use them but training 7 days a week at 5 30 before 12 shifts is taking its toll lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Awful session

1 warm up set of squst and my right arm went compltly numb ..

litrsly couldent grip a thing .

so did 10 sets of leg press and ham curls :/

i gonna have to not be stubborn and be sensible and take the rest of the week off , a real mind f**k when prepping .

my gf is making me go A&E lol

So mad how this plays with your head I feel small , fat already :/


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tendinitis is still really bad

I badly want to train today ,

i may just do legs again , as yesterday session wasent worth anything , once in anyoyed and can't follow out a set a plan it just messes with my head and I can't have a good workout .

this is also why Iv ended up getting will , if he said no training it'd be much easier not to train , but he's still doing plans so technically not started with him yet

just about to to cardio.

i might just do an FT lower foucus muscle rounds later ..

just nothing involveing arms as it seems to e squsts that have give. Me tendinitis..

but then I have been training 7 days a week for about 6 weeks now , I'm pretty sure a few days off would do me good , if I wasting prepping I wouldn't even consider training with my elbow this bad , but it's prep ..lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pics were taken Sunday just gone after legs


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

After my moaning this morning ..

i will be trainjng lol

il just go off my usually training plan and do a lower muscle round session.

Been icing biceps and taking Ani inflammatory every 4 hours


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

so arms feel better today

last night constantly putting deep freez on it and taking ibuprofen every 4 hours ,

so I push session went reall y well this morning just lowerd the wight slightly and slowed negitves down

slight inc smith 3xrest pauses sets

high incline db press 3x6

pec dec 6x4 + 1 wm

bent laterals 3x8-10 with drop

side laterals 3x8

behind head bb press SS spider crawls 3x 10 + 30 sec crawls

push down 6x4

modified tri dips 2x15

arms held out fine so im happy

so im pretty sure now its from squats


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

exciting news

slightly off topic for this thread but talked with Dr Scott Stevenson

will be working with him in my next offseason ,as I have ruined my off seasons in a way by getting scared of getting fat ,so there for being inconsistent with diet always adding cals and then dropping them so I don't get fat lol

if I have someone telling me what to do I just do it ,where as when I plan something my self its only so long before I get a new idea and change what im doing lol

was just a tad excited ,so thought id share

anyway will should have plans with me tonight or tomorrow morn

so exited for that,hes taking over everything for me food ,training ,drugs

feel super tired today walking around at work with my eyes closing lol,


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Feel seriously flat and small

considering doubling my carbs in pre bed meal which would only bump it upto 60g newsy

for just adding a few g more carbs to every meal tomorrow ,


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great session today

*rack pulls 220kg X 6 220x6 200x9 *

*bb row 150kg x7 140x6 120x10*

*cable row 100kg(rp) 9,4,3 80kg x17 *

*cable Lat pull down 5s in the hole 50kg *

*5 on right arm hold on left arm *

*5 on left arm hold on Right arm *

*repeat till 20 each arm *

*t-bar row with rope MRs 70kg 4,4,4,4,4,6 *

*machine curl rp 35x15,8,4 *


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Quick update

got all my new diet and drug plans through ,

quite a big change , more food  so that's good ! Only thing that's not what I expected was il be haveing no intra carbs just bcaa /EAA

Iv littraly not trained with out carbs for years , it's not just a small amount either Iv got up to 200g a session so I always heavily realy on them so will be intresting to see how I respond

but I trust will after taking with him about the reasons why

just waiting for training plans to come through


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

13 weeks out Tomorow

just been to Chinese , my dad came down from Manchester so rubbish watching them eat lol , il treated my self to a jasmine tea ..was lovely


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

As I said food is way up I won't put what foods but here's the layout for training days meals

m1 pre:60c 50p 20f

intra 20g humapro 20g pepto pro

m2 post:110c 50p 0f

m3 40p60c

m4 40p 50c 10f

m5 40p 50c 10f

m6 40p 15f

m7 40p 25c 15f

drugs now till 9 weeks will be

750mg test c

750mgdeca

500mg mast e

t3 50mcd ed

clen 20mcg ed

no cardio on training days

on off days 10x 30sec sprints 1:30 mod

il prob use spin bike

so at gym now , I haven't got my training plan yet so will train shoulders/tri ,

not trained delts on there own for ages so this is just a bonus Sesh ,

me and will talked about training and il be going back to low volume high frequency program


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

post workout 

mint session

smith shoulder press 3x6-8

narrow tri smith press 1 rp

heavy lateral raise 3x6-9

bent lateral 1 rp

Cable lateal 1 high rep set

pushdowns 2x6-8 1x 20

cable crunch 3x15

Revers piston crunch 3x10


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So new split is

lower

upper

rest

lower

upper

rest

lower ...

one my fave ways to train tbh

todY is lower

will look like this ..

ez curl 2x8-10

machine single arm curl 6x4

revers curl 1x25-30

ham curl rp

squat 1x5-6 1x8-10

bb sldl 2x8-10

smith lunge 6x4

narrow hack 6x4

leg exstension 4 sets 30/15/15/15

calves


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Upper session this am , elbow played up a bit :/

db pull overs 2x8-10

chins 1 rp

t bar row 140kg x9. 120x10

cable row rp

uh grip pull down MR

inclin db press 2 rp sets

narrow smith flat Bench 2x10

pec Dec MR

lateral raise (heavy) 3x8-10

bent lateral 2 rp

pushdown MR


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad you got your training , nutrition ect on point now , how are you finding your new diet ? Good luck with your prep mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

spence1436114745 said:


> Glad you got your training , nutrition ect on point now , how are you finding your new diet ? Good luck with your prep mate


 Very well mate thank you

it's just nice not having to worry if what I'm doing is right or not


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rest day today

it's mad how much more Engery iv got at work

i love training in the morning but the intensity I put in ,it really dose kill me , and then doing a 12 hour shift after in mental health care ..

but today just cardio I feel great

I'm also hoping today give my elbow a chance to heal a bit

it got bad again yesterday ,

iv been deep freezing it and taking anti inflammatory all day

bad news in nealy out of t3 and all my guys are out of stock ..

not good


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> Rest day today
> 
> it's mad how much more Engery iv got at work
> 
> ...


 Have you thought about running tb 500 and bpc 157 for your tendinitis. Maybe not now through prep but straight after


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

spence1436114745 said:


> Have you thought about running tb 500 and bpc 157 for your tendinitis. Maybe not now through prep but straight after


 I actually don't know what they are mate ?


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> I actually don't know what they are mate ?


 They are research peptides that repair and heal tendinitis ect . When injected as close as possible to problem area they rapidly repair it and from user reviews work extremely well . Definitely worth u doing a bit of research on them two peps for dosage and timings ect


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Definitely bpc 157 it you one get one as it cheaper than tb 500 and still is really rayed for repairing tendons


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I deffo need will look into that

thanks mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Weird weight drop today ??? Started off the week at 87kg was just under 85kg this am .

Strange cos I started with will last week , my food is up and cardio is down ?

Check in is on sat so I hold out till then

other than that it's my day off today so I'm working at the gym lol , it's one of the rare days I don't have to train at 5 30 in the morning

will be training lower session later this afternoon

got my new intra supps to try today


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So on today's menu

lower 2

incline DB curls

single arm db preacher MRs

hsmmer curl high rep

ham curl RP

smith squst 2 sets 8-10

db sldl 2sets

smith lunge 2 sets

leg press MRs

abbductors 2 sets

single leg extension 1 high rep set

calve raise X 4

geting nervous now


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

new pre and intra supps


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Not a great nights sleep ,

was waking up every hour

any way upper session today

will be :

deadlift

pull down

deadlift

pull down

underhand row x2

cable row MR

bb incline press x2 rp

dip x3

db shoulder press x2

cable fly MR

Slight incline skull crushers x2

cable lateral raise

rear cable SS face pull


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Check in with will today ,

hes happy so I'm happy , no changes this week .

just cardio today then out with my gf and daughter after work


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

recent pics ,

honstly couldn't pose for s**t last night

trained upper at 5am then 14 hour shift , then food prep so was tired , tbh I really work on my posing its oone thing I'm lazy at


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good lower session this morning

swaped squst for leg press just because I really want my arm to heal and squsts just really make it wores,

seesiom was :

ez curl

machine preacher MRs

revers EZ curl

lying db ham curl rp

leg press 2 sets rest paused

bulgarian split squat MRs

smith front squat MRS

fetal ham curl

leg extension

calves


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cardio and rest day today

upper yesterday , was a really session bear all lifts , main lifts to beat were DB incline press , last week 42kg for 7 this week 45kg for 7

t bar rows last week 130kg X 10

thid week 145 X 9

i feel really small and flat today :/

mans stating to get very hungry .

other update il be swapping to alpha phama test and deca next week to finish off this phase of prep (been using uni pharma test and deca )

then at ten weeks out il start on wildcat TNT MAST400 Which is test c 200mg tren e 100mg mast e 100mg

run that at 4ml a week with and extra 1ml of mast

then 6 weeks out will add anavar and winny ,

4 weeks out same drugs but all short esters

hoping after a few more meals il fill out .

got some new pre workout , 5am session are getting hard now lol although I do perfer them , I'm just not sleeping to well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with the prep mate! Will be food to see how you look come show day


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Good luck with the prep mate! Will be food to see how you look come show day


 Thank you mate

haveing a bad day lol feel so small , I want to give up haha


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sipping on pre wo .

really want to try an pre wo injectable .

so lower session now

will deffo beat squats as my elbow is pretty much healed now ( prob just jinxed it !)

session will be

machine curls x2

ez bar preacher MRs

ez reverse curl X1

lying DB Ham curl rp

squat x2

bb sldl

smith lunge MRs

leg press MRs

leg extension x4

calves X 4


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

so hit my pb this morning on squsts 160kg for 7 last week

180kg for 6 this morning ! Happy with that

im f**ked now though , been at work an hour and my legs are killing ..only 12 hours till home time ..:/


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> really want to try an pre wo injectable .


 I've tried Mtren, Tren base and TNE and so far I prefer Tren Base most of all.

Worked up to 1ml/50mg and strength went up. Didn't really "feel" anything but not sure I would want to take more than 1ml at the moment.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah heard test base is one of the better ones ,

tbh I wouldn't try one ATM anyway as il be starting tren soon and i don't want to add any harsher drugs in till I'm on less drugs again


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So tired to day , 30 mins left at work

got a bit of gyno flaring up :/

so will up aromasin untill I can get some prami and maby novla :/ paranoid now lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> So tired to day , 30 mins left at work
> 
> got a bit of gyno flaring up :/
> 
> so will up aromasin untill I can get some prami and maby novla :/ paranoid now lol


 Funny I was about to mention the gyno in the second picture down. Up your AI should be fine.

I hate gyno makes me so paranoid


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mikel123 said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> haveing a bad day lol feel so small , I want to give up haha


 Ahh the mind games prep plays on you..keep pushing mate, will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Funny I was about to mention the gyno in the second picture down. Up your AI should be fine.
> 
> I hate gyno makes me so paranoid


 Would you say then 0.25mg aromasin ed then as iv been doing it eod ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Ahh the mind games prep plays on you..keep pushing mate, will all be worth it in the end!


 Yep mind games are at a high at the min haha

thanks buddy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Would you say then 0.25mg aromasin ed then as iv been doing it eod ?


 12.5 or 25 daily


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 12.5 or 25 daily


 Cheers mate ,

so you think. I should hold off the prami and see how that Gose ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Cheers mate ,
> 
> so you think. I should hold off the prami and see how that Gose ?


 What else you on ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

AI wise or AAS ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Aas and AI


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Control estrogen you won't need prami :thumb

Arimidex 0.5 EOD

Or

Aromasing 12.5 daily

And go from there


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I had to go to adex 0.5mg ed. What aas and amounts are you running?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I'm running 750 test c 750 deca and 500 mast

the prami wound be for prolactin , I can run a gram of test and need very little ai but when deca or tren are in the mix my prolactin Gose up , and tren will be starting soon to replace deca


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Didn't sleep atall last not Night

And on a 14 hour shift now lol

Upper session was great yday beat all numbers

Did 30 mins HITT on the stairs this am

Meals so far have been

Meal 1 4 whole eggs , spinach , 40g whey ISO

Meal 2 60g basmati rice 5g olive oli , 200g chicken , greens

Really getting paranoid about gyno , prami should be with me soon so hope that helps ..

Ok yesterday session :

Incline smith 110kg 8,3,1 100kg x7

Dip 30kg+BW X 9,5,3

Db shoulder press 42kgx11

Pec Dec 6x4

Lat raise 20kg X 11 18x11

Bent lateal 18 6x4

OH tri db extension 45kg X 9,4,2

Push down 20x23

Bb row 150kg x8 140x8

Lat pull down 100kg X 9 80x10

Daul Arm db row 45kg 6x4

1 arm smith row 6x4

Cable row 100x7,3,1


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So iv uped aromasin to 0.25ed

and will be running prami at 0.25ed

woukd it be worth running a bit of nolva or maybe even Letro ? It's getting pretty paranoid


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

yesterday so flat and small

I'm site if I took this pic now I'd look much fuller

just felt so flat yesterday !

Mayne just in my head lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

No sleep again !

atleast that's one side of tren I won't have to worry about lol.

Judt trained a few clients

just taken an extra scoop of pre workout

now about do a lower session

on today's menu

big lifts that I need to hit smith squat 180kg I wAnt 6 ,

db sldl 60kg for 12

leg press muscle round 6 plates

i want to get 4 for every set

All other movements il beat

as there mainly higher rep and blood flow , so it's more how I feel

but above are the main ones I want


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mint session

didnt get all numbers I wanted but pretty close will post later






quick one after legs


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Changed my split., only adjusted the volume slightly ,

judt was reading through cycling for pennies , which I like to read every now and then

just reminded me what got me stronger .

im the sort of person with the mindset that more is better ,

when I first ran DC il be honst , I added in more sets or an extra Exersices ..cos it was hard to get my head round 1 working set per body part .

but when I ran it how it's actually set up . I got it .lol

so Basicly iv just taken some exercises that I thought , for me are only goning to hinder recovery .

theres still more volume than I'd like in my sessions but it's prep lol

so today's upper session will be

Incline bench press RP 
Flat Smith press 1-MR
Cable fly MR

Upright row RP 
Supported lat raise MR
Bent lateral RP 
Lat raise WM

CGBP RP
EZ skull WM

D handle pull down RP 
T bar row 1 set 6-8 1 set 8-10 
Smith row MR
1 arm smith row WM

therel be 3 variations for this

the reason I dropped some volume is cos im running upper lower rest upper lower rest ..ect

so it was get a bit taxing

also just taken pre workout and clen and my hart is beating in a v strange way ...dosent feel great ..


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

after upper session


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Morning guys

woke up i a terrible mood this morning had a dream I ate a massive hot dog , strange cos last I had a hot dog I was about 6 years old lol .. Creepy

just on the stairs doing gay cardio

waiting for my check in feed back from will ,

by the well he looks awsome yesterday !!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Was not gonna post this cos I have no food no pump


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also quick update , will be running 4ml of wildcat tnt mast with an additional 2 ml mast e as of Thursday


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Quick diet update ,

current Macros trainjng day

pro-285g carb 350g fat -70

new macros training day 

pro -285 carb-310g fat -50g 

Off day macros

300 pro , 150 carb , 75 fat

new off day macros 

300pro 120 carb 75 fat 

current cardio is HITT on off days

now will be adding in a very light 25 min cardio x2 a week on training days this will be done when I can fit it in so either fasted AM. Post workout , or after work (30 min walk home )


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just ordered neuro pharma mass 400 as wildcat was out of stock

so cycle will be 800 test c/400 tren e /600 mast e ,

may add anavar in . We'll see

lower session this am was good all numbers beat

cable curl RP , 9,5,2

hsmer curl x22

fetal curl 5kg + bw X 8,4,1 (rest pause )

db sldl 55kg 12 50kg X 9

leg press 440kg 12, 6, 2 (rest pause )

leg press widow maker 340kg X 19

smith squat Muscle round 100kg 4,4,4,4,4,6


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Woke up like every hour last night , so tired lol

just eaten my pre wo oats

got upper today , I'm only taking 1 scoop of alri n'gorge , everyday iv been takeing 2-3 scoops makes me feel like s**t !

so just one scoop

will update later


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Upper session was good

other the on the left set of a rest pause set on incline smith the smith machin broke

that pissed me off lol

but all numbers beaten

I


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally lol this mornings upper session

*smith inc press 110kg (rest pause ) 7,2(*this is where it broke , I deffo had 1 more and a static :/ )

*flat db muscle rounds 30kg 4,4,4,4,4,3 *

*pec Dec 55kg X 18 *

pec strech 24kg x1 min

*oh seated press 50kg x7,2,1 *

*lateral raise 20kg (RP) X 9,5,3 *

*12kg x23 *

*bent lateral raise MRs 16kg x4,4,4,4,4,6 *

*CGBP 90kg (RP) x8 ,4,1.5 *

*oh tri extension 36x17 *

*tri stretch 18kg X1 min *

*rack pull up 20kg+BW (RP) 8,5,2 *

*deadlift 180kgx5 160kg x9 *

*cable row MRs 95kg 4,4,4,4,4,4*

Lat stretch BW X1 min

I'm really refusing to drop strength and it's going well

I have really noticed a drop in strength on deads , everything else still feels good ,

I'm just sore a lot more ,

its rest day tomorrow ,and I really wAnt to train !

My body is getting really beat up so I need to be sensible , especially as I'm hitting compounds for all big muscle groups 5 X a week !

But during prep , my mind set is more more more !

I want to train more do more cardio drop more food ,

Lol this is why I have a coach !!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Morning guys

had a really argument with myself this am , I really really want to to train today , but it is my off day , iv decided not to , because I really want to beat all my numbers , and I trained legs Tuesday , upper yesterday , and if I trained today I just really don't think I would hit my numbers on squsts as I'm am starting to feel weaker now , and I want 180kg for 6 170kg for 8-9 and then a squat widow maker with 130kg

i just feel I would struggle today with doing heavy deads yesterday , and plus I actually feel my performance is better when I train early AM where as today I can't train till 3 as I'm working at the gym lol , and tbh being in the gym from 5am to 3pm I acutaly never want to train cos lol

but in the mornings I have much more motivation to train that's why I'm on here venting ! Lol

so as it's technically my day off from my real job , and it's such a small quite gym il prob be posting all sorts of rubbish today lol

il prob end up doing an arm an ab pump later lol

ok time for cardio before my clients get in


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

legs pump after cardio


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

this should see me through the month


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Very happy !

Squats this morning ,

180kg x7 140x18

! Still smashing pbs 10 weeks out

I really don't want to lose strengh at all so will be very stubborn about this and try to beat numbers still every session

I'm so f**ked now .

and im on a lovely 14 hour shift


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

yesterday no pump , snd only about 40g of carbs

but felt quite full , I reckon it's the heat lol

btw I'm bored at work


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to give it one more week of upping ai and mast to kick in then if my gyno hasent got any better il get Letro

I was stating to think it was slightly better but it's seems bad again to day


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

deffo made some nice changes this week ,

othsr than gyno is still there :/

i just gonna run Letro 2.5mg ed cos I need it gone


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> View attachment 125771
> View attachment 125772
> View attachment 125773
> View attachment 125774
> ...


 Do you think it could more be prolactin related rather than estrogen , or have u always been estrogen sensitive .


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Forgot to add keep it up mate , it's all coming together nicely , lookin good. Gyno is a Bitch but try not to get to hooked up on it . Yeah it's there but I bet u see it worse than others do . Just don't let it distract u from your prep .


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

spence1436114745 said:


> Forgot to add keep it up mate , it's all coming together nicely , lookin good. Gyno is a Bitch but try not to get to hooked up on it . Yeah it's there but I bet u see it worse than others do . Just don't let it distract u from your prep .


 Thanks mate 

i do need to sort

iv judt been doing a bit more research and I may not go striat to Letro and may add on 20mg tamoxifen ed and see where that gets me ,

I don't want to crash estrogen compltly ,

plus I'm convinced is a side from prolactin , iv run over 1g of test before and never had a problem but at soon as 19-Nors are in that's when it flares up

so I'm hoping novla and prami help it , if not Letro it'll be


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> i do need to sort
> 
> ...


 Yeah I would definitely hold off letro as crushing estrogen at this stage , plus if it is tren related letro I think wouldn't help at all . I'd think about slowly upping prami and yeah maybe add a serms.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So weighed in at 82.8 this am

il be doing a refeed today with just under 600g carbs

training day carbs have dropped to 280 and none training day drop to 80g

cardio slightly up and clen upto 40mcg Ed

il add in slightly more volume to sessions

for explample , after rest pause sets il add on 1 strait set

and for back instead of rest pausing a pull down movement il zig zag that between compound

so it'll look like ..

lat pull down 8-12

1 min rest

dead lift -5-8

1 min rest

lat pull down 10-12

dead lift 8-10

also so may start doing uppwr session before lower as my elbow is alwAyz bad after squating which alway makes it bad for upper session


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok so refeeding and waking around Oxford , with a naughty daughter , in this heat ..not a good idea ! Lol

iv gone though 2 t shirts already !


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

600g carbs doing there job


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Big and full today  after big refeed

so did full body today uppwr foucus

*Lat pull down stack X 11*

*tbar row 140x 10 *

*lat pull down 90x 8 *

*dual arm db row 50x9 *

*imcline Bb press 110x 7 *

*inclne fly press 20x9 *

*incline bb press 100x 8*

*behind neck smith press 50x6 *

*lateral raise 22 x9 *

*behind neck smith press 45x7 *

*bent raise 18 x9,4,3 *

*leg tri sets x2 *

*leg press 6 plates X 25 *

*leg curl 35x20*

*smirh lunge 50x16 *

*no rest between sets *

*then 90 sec rest then repeat *

*now doing 20 min cardio *

*will see how I feel tomorrow and decide whether I need a rest day or see if I'm ok to do lower loads upper pump *


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also cycle now is

800 test c

400 tren e

600 mast e

50 anavar

1mg adex ed

novla 20mg ed


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Who did u hire as a coach mate?

Looking amazing btw! Have u competed before?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Who did u hire as a coach mate?
> 
> Looking amazing btw! Have u competed before?


 Thank you very much mate 

his name is will Griffihs

a lot of guys use him on here he is very good


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Absolutely trashed after that session ..

took 0.25 prami last night , puffiness around nips has gone down loads ? Dident think it'd work that quick ??

ok so session today

was

smith squat 180x4

leg press (low and narrow ) 320x10

smith squat 150x11

leg curl 45x14

smith squat 130x17

leg press 300x13

adductor stack+10kg X 13,6,4

crlp 280 X 8 260x 9 220x8

cable row 75x18 ss incline smith press 60x21

cable lat pull down 35x25 ss cable fly 20x30

db press 24x18 ss cable crunch 35x21

lateral raise 12x26 ss leg raise x18

face pull 30x17 ss standing cable crunch 35 x19

rope pushdown 25x29 ss lying rope hammer curl 25x27

Dual OH db extension 30 x18

ss machine curl 25 X 21

(both occluded )

gym was so hot and humid got through 2.5 litres plus my intra drink , struggling to keep my eyes open now haha

stil not sleep well at all

woke up at 12 30 ,then 2 then 4 and my alarm goes off at 4 30 so been up since 4

but I'm off work for a few days so just relaxing with fam


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys

been a a tough week so far , just really low on Engery , this heat and not sleeping don't help lol I think maybe because it's cos iv had annual leave from work , i shouldn't stop lol just makes me feel tired so I'm working at the gym today , literally not stopped cleaning and feel a bit more upbeat today

training is still very good it's just the rest of the day

just hoping there's no more food. Drops at this weeks check in , in a way kind of hope there is ,I like to suffer lol

but at the same time , I'm so so hungry

it's going so quick though ! 8 weeks out this Sunday !

Pretty much nearly done now !

so uppwr session today

so want to deadlift today , but there the only lift so far that's gone down so might do mid shin racks I know I can get an easy 220 for 8 where as last time I pulled deads I struggle for 5 with 180 ??!! Just weird cos my pressing and squats have gone up since prep

we'll see ..


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikel123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> been a a tough week so far , just really low on Engery , this heat and not sleeping don't help lol I think maybe because it's cos iv had annual leave from work , i shouldn't stop lol just makes me feel tired so I'm working at the gym today , literally not stopped cleaning and feel a bit more upbeat today
> 
> ...


 Keep going mate doing great!

mines is 20 weeks out (first show) haven't started posing yet not sure where to start lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Keep going mate doing great!
> 
> mines is 20 weeks out (first show) haven't started posing yet not sure where to start lol


 Cheers buddy 

nice one mate , how's prep a far ?

Probly should start posing now IMO just helps fitness on stage n that posing is knacking lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Today's lower session

Bb curl muscle round

revers curl EZ -20-30 reps

GHR 10kg + BW 6,3,2

ham curl 35x4,4,4,4,4,3

calve raise .stack x13 (DC style )

leg press 450kg 11,5,3

leg press widow maker 400 x19

smith squat MR 120kg x4,4,4,4,4,4


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also yesterday sssion was awsome all numbers smashed ..

UH lat pull down 80x11

mid shin rack pull 230kgx 6

lat pull down 75x9,5,2

mid shin racks 200kg x7

cable row MR 85 x4,4,4,4,4,3

Incline smith 110kg 8,4,2

inclinr db fly press 22kg x10

incline smith 100x6

incline db fly press 24x8

lateral raise 22kg x9,6,2

smith press 100x8

cable lateral 10kg x30

smith press 100x6

bent lateal 18x9,5,3

OH DB tri extension 47.5kg x9,4,2

close grip bench 80x4,4,4,4,2 60kgx4


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikel123 said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> nice one mate , how's prep a far ?
> 
> Probly should start posing now IMO just helps fitness on stage n that posing is knacking lol


 Good idea mate will have to pull my finger out lol

prep starts in 4 weeks


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Good idea mate will have to pull my finger out lol
> 
> prep starts in 4 weeks


 Tbh I'm lazy when it comes to posing , I hate it lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rest day , sore as fook ! But want to train lol

but for the sake of beating the log book il resist , so just cardio

heres some pics from last night


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gyno still there do I upped tamoxifen to 40 ed

lumps have gone down a lot it's just the visual :/

but it's going the right way


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A note on the pics

I'm happy with how condition is coming on

I'm just not happy with my physique .

iv Talked about this before , but I was so inconsistent with eating in my off season , not in terms of eating my meals I have never missed a meal ,

but interms if I wound up my calories then a month into it get scared of getting fat and drop them by a substantial amount :/

the I'd say to my self right don't be a pussy and eat !

Same thing again . Kals go up I feel fat there come back down

so After prep I'm going to be so obsessively consistent with getting a good amount of food down , no more 'month bulk' and dropping back down lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

legs after cardio this morning


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great mate! Need to get that gyno sorted though bud!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looking great mate! Need to get that gyno sorted though bud!


 Thanks budy 

i know :/

tbh I'm on my second week of swapping to adex and tamoxifen ,in noticing it's getting slightly better already , iv give it another week and my bump novla up to 40mg


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Absolute dead to day after session

another slight food drop this week ,

an extra two cardio session has been added to training days so 4x 30 min on training days

also off day cardio HITT sprints are now 14 30 sec sprints up from 12

just waiting for some d4net gear to arrive , will probly use them for rest of prep after my NP runs out

today's session

lat pull down stack+5kg x9

bb row 160kg x7

lat pull down stack X11

bb row 140kgx10

daul arm db (RP) row 47x6,4,1

t bar with rope MR 80kgx4,4,4,4,4,3

flat smith press(RP) 110kgx6,3,1

cable fly 35kgx9

flat smith press 100kg x6

cable fly 25x12

inc db press MR 30kgx4,4,4,3 26kgx4,4

cable lateral 25kgx9,5,2

db press 40kg x8

cable lateral 20x17

bent lateral MR 16x4,4,4,,4,4,5

dip bw+40kg x7,2,1 20kg x6

pushdown 25kgx24

im really refusing to lose strenght , I think I'm doing an ok job at it lol

every thing is feeling heavier but in still best most numbers

we will see tomorrow on squsts

last week was 180kg for 7 and 140kg for 17

im getting really on edge now about beating them both Tomorow :/

Also sleep is now pretty much non existent lol

but im chipping away nicely


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok so squst are out for a while now

180kg for 6.5 :/ pissed off plus they made my elbow bad again

so will go to anothe gym on one of my leg days for the hack squat as my gym don't have one


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys

not posted for a while

actually been posting on TM and completely forgot to update on here !! Lol

prep going v well

on a new split now

will post up in detail later

but it's :

back /chest compounds and arms

legs , hammy foucus

rest

back chest (clustser sets)

delts/arms

legs /quad foucus

rest

had refeed this Sunday , weight was 81.4kg before refeed

todays weight 80.4kg so deffo respond well to high carb days 

also low days , kal wise have been added in to trainjng days so wer getting Nasty now

here recent pics


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mikel123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> not posted for a while
> 
> ...


 Looking great mate, what show are you doing?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Looking great mate, what show are you doing?


 Thank you mate

not looking to bad yourself !

Doing the ukbff ZKK classic


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mikel123 said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> not looking to bad yourself !
> 
> Doing the ukbff ZKK classic


 Nice, you will do well.

You look nice and dry already.

That's all I need to do know is drop water but will do that closer to show, love having my carbs nice and high still lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Nice, you will do well.
> 
> You look nice and dry already.
> 
> That's all I need to do know is drop water but will do that closer to show, love having my carbs nice and high still lol


 You think

I hold water like a sponge lol

still got 7 weeks yet though so we'll see

when you competing mate

your in pretty nasty condition


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So guys here's the new split

day 1 - upper compound focus

barbell rows 2-3 moderate warm up sets x 10 reps, 2 HEAVY set to failure x 8-10
Low pulley cable rows work upto a 12 rep max failure, use again for another 2 sets with 2 mins between sets
Rack pull 2 sets 6-8 
chest supported db rows 2x 6-8 reps with 60 secs between sets
incline smith press 2-3 moderate warm up sets x 10 reps, 1 x 12 rep max failure, rest 15 secs and go again to failure, rest 30 secs and go again to failure
flat DB press work upto a 12 rep max failure, use again for another 2 sets with 2 mins between sets
cable crossovers 5 x 8 with 30 secs between sets
close grip ez bar bench press (lower to chin) x 12 reps superset barbell curls x 12 reps - do 5 supersets with 2-3 mins between sets
Cardio 30mins

day 2 - lower 1

hamstring curls lying 4 x 9-12 reps perfect form
leg press wide stance 3 x 15-20 reps pause each rep briefly at the bottom and don't rest at the top of reps
Smith squat 2 warm up 2 HEAVY SETS -6-8 ,10-15 
walking lunges 10 reps superset single leg curls 15 reps - repeat 2 times with 3 mins between sets
DB Romanian deadlifts 3 x 12-15 reps
Hip pull throughs 2 x 20 with 2 sec squeeze at the top
Calves 4 sets

day 3 - REST HITT cardio

day 4 - chest/back "cluster" sets(am cardio )

incline db press 8-10 reps (cluster set) dual DB rows/db row 8-10 reps x 4 rounds
flat fly/press 12-15 reps (cluster set) underhand pulldowns 12-15 reps x 3 rounds
Flat smith press 6-10 reps (cluster set) t-bar rows 6-10 reps x 3 rounds
bodyweight dips to failure superset rack chins to failure x 3rounds
Pec Dec 10-15 superset
Cable lat pull 10-15 x2 
Abs 3 round 3 exercises

day 5 - shoulders/arms

smith/DB shoulder press (same one each week but you can decide) 2-3 moderate warm up x 10, 2 x HEAVY sets to failure 8-10 reps
"Bradford" presses with barbell 3 x 10 reps
Tri set; seated side raise x 8-10 reps, db front raise x 8-10 reps, rear delt swings inc bench x 20-30 reps (FAILURE!) - repeat 3 times with 3 mins between rounds
rear delt cable flyes 3 x 8-12 reps
OH DB tricep extensions x 8-10 reps superset EZ curls curls 8-10 reps x 4 supersets
rope pushdowns x 12-15 reps superset cable curls x 12-15 reps x 3 supersets 
CGBP x12-15
Seated curl x12-15 reps
3 super sets 
Cardio 30 mins

day 6 - legs 2 (30 mins cardio am)

Stiff leg deadlifts 2-3 moderate warm ups x 10 reps, 2 HEAVY sets 8-10 reps
leg extensions 5 x 12-15 reps
narrow stance leg press 13-15 reps superset hamstring curls 13-15 reps x 3 supersets
hack squats 2-3 moderate warm ups then 2 x 6-8 reps HEAVY FAILURE
leg extensions 2 x triple drop sets first set fail x 12 reps (small drops 4-5 reps per extended set)


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Legs this am after cardio


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys

completely keep forgetting to post on here I'm always on another forum lol

anyway things going v well

5weeks out

had few personal issues ,me and my partner have decided to call it a day

I'm moving back to Manchester for a few weeks and just got a job at a hard core BB gym so that will be handy for the rest of prep

no more 4am session and 14 hour shifts !!

just really not happy about not seeing my little girl every day ..

anyway hers pics from yest






























erday


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikel123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> completely keep forgetting to post on here I'm always on another forum lol
> 
> ...


 Looking insane mate!

what weight did you begin prep at and what u now?

how long till show?

so sorry to hear about the split, just make the time with your daughter amazing when you see her and stay strong for both of you etc

tell me to F off but did prep have anything to do with break up?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Looking insane mate!
> 
> what weight did you begin prep at and what u now?
> 
> ...


 Hi . Mate

Thank you very kind 

Think I was around 93kg and I'm 80kg in these pics

Thank you I will it'll be a tricky transition as I'm moving to manchester and she's staying in Oxford but I'm make it work

Well if I'm being honest prep didn't help but we actually split a while ago but for the sake of our daughter we had another go but obviously wasn't ment to be

And tbh since we broke we get on much better !


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikel123 said:


> Hi . Mate
> 
> Thank you very kind
> 
> ...


 Fair play mate. How long till show and how have you dealt with the hunger pangs!?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mate I'm ridiculously hungry non stop

its actually getting quite tough now

but I just think about the end result and that keeps me going


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So guys not updated for ages!!

so just under two weeks out now

food is low !

Training day - 280p/110c/25f

non training day -300p/55f

cardio -45 min fasted and 25min before last meal every day

Stims -t3 75mcg (will prob drop back to50 )

clen -160mcg

gear -1.4g mast e

200mg winni ed

40mg halo pre workout (4x a week )

100mg proviron ed

still using FT training

feeling like death Tbh lol

most recwnt pics


----------

